

This simple table summarizes America's relative decline in living standards. - jsvine
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/upshot/this-simple-table-summarizes-our-story-on-american-living-standards.html

======
happyscrappy
You can add Austria, Denmark and Norway together and they barely equal the
population of New York state.

~~~
cyphunk
I think the emphasis of the data is not so much on size of country as it is
the change of position of US in comparison to the US of the past. Also, Canada
is not that small.

